# Lightroom error message - help



## ottor (May 31, 2010)

When I edit/develop a photo in Lightroom and click on Photo-Edit in -Adobe Photoshop CS3....  A short pause, Photoshop CS3 opens - however no picture is imported .... I go back to Lightroom and there's an error message....  "File cannot be edited because Adobe Photoshop CS3 cannot be launched"...    EXcuuuuuuse me - it launched very well, thank you...  - the image just didn't open in it..

Any suggestions??

tks,

r


----------



## Big Mike (May 31, 2010)

That's Odd :scratch:

I find that there is sometimes a wait while the image loads into PS...but I've never encountered this error.  You might have to try reinstalling either or both programs.


----------



## ottor (May 31, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> That's Odd :scratch:
> 
> I find that there is sometimes a wait while the image loads into PS...but I've never encountered this error. You might have to try reinstalling either or both programs.


 
I just upgraded from LR2 v2.6 to 2.7 (the newest) - no help...

bummer...

I'll keep trying.... 

r


----------



## ecr111 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am using the LR3 trial and today had the first BSOD in a long time while importing 34 raw files.

Had to do a repair install on LR3.
Nothing else was affected.

I have Win7 and a Core i5-750 + 4G memory.

Really, my 1st BSOD in 2 builds with win7 beta and vista.
I was too surprised to catch the error message.


----------

